# MIT Dormitory Patrol



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dormitory Patrol*
Massachusetts Institute of Technology 
in Cambridge, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/19/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number:* 20374

*Functional Area:* Other

*Department:* Housing & Residential Services

*School Area:* Dean for Student Life

*Employment Type:* Full-Time

*Employment Category:* Non-Exempt

*Visa Sponsorship Available:* No

*Schedule:* H-M, 12:00 - 8:00 A.M. (T & W off)

*Working at MIT offers opportunities, an environment, a culture - and benefits - that just aren't found together anywhere else. If you're curious, motivated, want to be part of a unique community, and help shape the future - then take a look at this opportunity.
Information on MIT's COVID-19 vaccination requirement can be found at the bottom of this posting.
DORMITORY PATROL*, _Housing and Residential Services_, to monitor the dormitories, enforcing security protocols and responding to and/or reporting any unsafe incidents or conditions. Will observe and patrol designated dormitory to prevent/report unlawful entry and vandalism; monitor security cameras, fire and smoke alarms, window locks, and interior and exterior lights; report maintenance/repair needs; respond to--taking preliminary steps consistent with applicable training--incidents of fire, medical emergency, flooding, water discharge, hazardous materials, and other incidents by contacting emergency personnel or other responders; monitor two-way radio and respond to calls from the Operations Center and/or supervisor; monitor residents and guests who are entering buildings and report all trespassers to the MIT Police; approach and interact with students and visitors who are violating policies, inform them of and direct them to comply with the policies, ask students or visitors to provide identification as necessary, and contact MIT Police whenever necessary; submit scheduled written, electronic, and oral reports and provide information regarding unusual incidents; and perform resident lock outs.

A full description is available at DSL Open Positions | Division of Student Life.

Job Requirements

_REQUIRED_: high school diploma or its equivalent; ability to communicate effectively with supervisor, colleagues, and customers and to read and understand written directions, safety signage, and other documents; ability to use e-mail, the software that is utilized for work order tracking, and other types of job-specific technology once management has provided the necessary training; and ability to work independently and/or as a member of a team. The position involves ascending multiple levels of stairs; frequent sitting, standing, and walking, often for long periods of time; and lifting and/or moving weights of up to 50 pounds. _PREFERRED_: one year of relevant experience. *Job #20374*
Salary: $28.52 /hour

The schedule for the position is Thursday to Monday (off Tuesday and Wednesday) 12:00 to 8:00 A.M.

This is an essential position in accordance with the MIT Policy on Emergency Closing or Early Release. During emergencies, employees in this title are excused from their regularly scheduled work only with the specific authorization of their supervisors, regardless of any public announcement that the Institute is closed.

Employment is contingent upon the successful completion of a background check.

11/18/21
MIT is an equal employment opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment and will not be discriminated against on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, national origin, veteran status, or disability.


----------

